# Burger King's or Macdonald's?



## Naiwen (Mar 17, 2021)

I love both but once in a blue moon only. At BK's, I have their sides and shakes, at Mcdy's, I have their ice cream, sundaes, Mcflurry's and burger trios.


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 17, 2021)

Burger King. Fries and burgers are nice.


----------



## loneliness (Mar 18, 2021)

I prefer McDonald's. I think the fries are nicer than Burger King. I don't mind either, though.


----------



## mist (Mar 19, 2021)

Neither 😜


----------



## marti (Mar 20, 2021)

Burger King


----------



## Lee (Mar 20, 2021)

Burger King


----------



## Neelix (Mar 23, 2021)

McDonald's


----------



## Butterfly88 (Mar 23, 2021)

Burger King, though I prefer Wendy's over either of these.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 7, 2021)

McDonalds


----------



## safeinsanity (May 7, 2021)

I.like them both too!


----------

